

Video: Six things I've learned as a startup founder - ryancarson
http://ryancarson.com/post/29115032346/video-six-principles-from-my-life

======
ryancarson
Had a blast giving this talk. The format really seemed to work: six topics for
ten minutes each (six minutes talking, four minutes taking questions).

------
joycew
I like the 4 day working concept but it must be pretty difficult to stop
people from working. Great video!

~~~
ryancarson
Thanks. People seem to be used to not working now on Fridays. It does happen
occasionally when we have a big deadline, but not consistently.

